# Grant finding his groove



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- Coach Mike D’Antoni vowed that he would watch Grant Hill’s minutes over the past week. “I’ve been watching ... as they keep going up,” he said.
> 
> With Raja Bell hurting and the rotation again tightening, D’Antoni’s preseason projection of 30-35 minutes for Hill has gone out the window. He’s played no fewer than 36 in the five games leading up to Saturday, and he played a seasonhigh 43 Saturday, contributing 18 points to Phoenix’s 115-105 win.
> 
> ...


More in LINK


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been extremely impressed with Hill.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seems everyone finds their groove once they're on the Suns, lol ^_^


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Seems everyone finds their groove once they're on the Suns, lol ^_^


thats what happens when you have someone like nash running the point, he makes it infinitely easier for everyone.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

VeN said:


> thats what happens when you have someone like nash running the point, he makes it infinitely easier for everyone.


Its also the team cohesion and having guys like Barbosa and Amare down low that put major pressure on defences.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Once Bell comes back..... man look out! Our defense has been kinda shoddy since he left, and once he comes back it's gonna be painful for other teams. I think it's gonna be the whole, "we're gonna lose but it's to the Suns but we'll do our best to make a good show of it"


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Yup! Grant Hill has been impressive and I pray for his health before each and every game....

Brian Skinner and Amare are also learning how to play well together and that might bode well when we go up against teams that like to play that half-court garbage...


----------

